# How do I become a Volunteer?



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

As per the subject line, lol! I would like to know how to become a volunteer  

xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Emnige. 

Great news you want to help out! 

We usually recruit volunteers either by asking members we think have the right qualities to do the job (these are usually members who have come to the attention of other volunteers as being supportive and helpful in some way), or by running a recruitment campaign (which we do from time to time). Look out for the threads/posters we will put on various boards. 

C~x


----------

